

Deutsche Telekom “transit” agreement with BND - ce4
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=de&ie=UTF-8&u=https%3A%2F%2Fnetzpolitik.org%2F2015%2Foesterreich-vertrag-mit-bnd-dienstleister-deutsche-telekom-veroeffentlicht%2F&edit-text=

======
ce4
Article is in german, alas. tldr: Austrian MP Peter Pilz has revealed a secret
2004 contract between german tier-1 ISP Deutsche Telekom and german
intelligence service BND to divert all foreign traffic going over DT's various
cables connecting Luxembourg, Austria, Amsterdam, Indonesia, Philipine,
Australia, Denmark, Ireland and Russia. Side note: Both Luxembourg and Austria
have so far filed charges against Deutsche and the BND causing diplomatic
stir.

~~~
ce4
Articles about the charges filed so far:

Austria:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&u=http%3A...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fderstandard.at%2F2000016035993)

Luxembourg:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=&sl=de&tl=en&u=htt...](https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=&sl=de&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.tageblatt.lu%2Fnachrichten%2Fstory%2FLuxemburg-
erstattet-wegen-Spionage-Anzeige-16361124&sandbox=1)

------
blueflow
Please note that this is a english environment, please consider using another
source or link to google translate.

Das hier ist eigentlich eine Englische Seite, linke bitte auf Google Translate
oder auf eine Englischsprachige Quelle.

~~~
comrade1
I'm learning German myself and I highly recommend it. In some ways it's very
similar to English but then at the same time it has completely alien
vocabulary.

English is a Germanic language that has been polluted with Latin
(overwhelmingly French). German has also been polluted with Latin but at a
more primitive level with the accusative for example.

Gain another soul and learn another language. Too many Americans only speak
English while your European counterparts (educated programmers) speak several.

~~~
blueflow
German is my native tongue.

~~~
comrade1
Oh, well, this is embarrassing.

~~~
blueflow
It gave me a good laugh anyway, have a nice day^^

------
DyslexicAtheist
the site is down. this one is even better and contains full names and email
addresses.

[http://www.pravda-tv.com/2015/05/strafanzeige-bnd-und-
deutsc...](http://www.pravda-tv.com/2015/05/strafanzeige-bnd-und-deutsche-
telekom-haben-auch-oesterreich-tschechien-und-luxemburg-abgehoert/)

you can probably find these people on linkedin. these guys should be publicly
shamed and their private addresses and details published online so every
nutter can visit them and their families at home as a taste of messing with
peoples privacy. fucking cunts.

~~~
blueflow
shaming may help the cause, but its still destroying someones life. I wonder
which ideology justifies that.

~~~
ce4
I can understand the rant. But: those persons already have to deal with the
charges filed against them in two countries. Let's hope those cases won't be
dropped. Charges on a personal level may lead to less such contracts in the
future, hopefully

